

Naked Girls, Astral Projection, and Achieving Nirvana in 60 Seconds - jaltucher
http://www.elephantjournal.com/2011/03/naked-girls-astral-projection-and-achieving-nirvana-in-60-seconds-or-less/

======
baberuth
A post about 60 second meditation exercises that drew me in with "naked girls"
in the anchor text.

What actually speaks to me here is the persistence and level of dedication a
young James altucher applied to a cause (to be fair, naked girls are a strong
motivator for teenage boys (to be fair, naked girls are a strong motivator for
me-aged boys))

~~~
jaltucher
I wonder if naked girls is the cause that motivates all of the actions of
straight men (whether its meditation to achieve "astral projection" or
starting Facebook.com).

